# Not Enough Ram



## rub (Nov 17, 2009)

I cannot open one of my files in photoshop.  Yesterday I could, today I cannot.

I get the error message: Could not complete your request because there is not enough memory (RAM).  

The file is a 3.27 MB jpeg. No other files open.  No other programs running. This file had a textured layer added to it.  It was flattened before saving.  Is there any way I can open it?

Thanks in advance...
K 

ps - here is the file - I can save it move it and post it, just not open it!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you have a bunch of applications running in the background (typical for Windows)?


----------



## rub (Nov 17, 2009)

I closed everything, and still cannot open it.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2009)

Have you tried a restart?



> I closed everything, and still cannot open it.


Open your task manager (press 'Ctrl-Alt-Delete') and click on processes.  That will show you all the stuff that might be sucking up your resources.  

Also, do you have more than one hard drive?  It helps photoshop if you set your Scratch disk to a different drive than where the images are stored.  I'm not sure if that will help this situation or not.


----------



## rub (Nov 17, 2009)

Tried all those things.  Nothing.  I can open other files.  Just the ones that I used the textured files on will not open.

Maybe I will just have to re-edit them.  barf.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 17, 2009)

RAM is usually pretty inexpensive.  That would be an easy upgrade.  Someone here could maybe even walk you through it if you can't do it yourself.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 17, 2009)

Therapeutic reboot time?  A memory leak in an application might be causing RAM to be eaten up even though you've closed all the apps.  I seem to recall Photoshop being a little bit leaky in its memory usage in the past.  

I'd try a therapeutic reboot (if you haven't already) and then give it another go.  If you've already done that, I'd suspect that the file is a wee-bit corrupted.


----------



## DeadEye (Nov 17, 2009)

Edit ~ Preferances ~ Performance ~  Slide the memory allocation slider to more memory.  I had to do this to stop a freeze when doing layers in a certain way. The default is 50%  I slid it to 75% and it fixed the issue.

 I have 2 gig memory BTW.

Hope this helps,

Dan


----------



## rub (Nov 18, 2009)

Tried all your suggestions.  Still nothing.  If anyone else has a possible solution, I would love to hear it.  Thanks.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 18, 2009)

Well... that stinks... it sounds like the file got corrupted a bit somewhere along the way.  I don't suppose you have another machine you can try it on?


----------



## rub (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope.  I will maybe try open it in another program and see if that works.


----------



## Foques (Nov 18, 2009)

if you like you can email it to me i'll see if I can either open or restore it.
otherwise, you can try using AntiVir Task manager.
It is a very neat util that allows you to see what eats your memory the most..and shows ALL the true processes (task manager may not always show every single bit of information)


----------



## DeadEye (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont think this is it but here goes.  Wile trying to crop one day I got message Cant do it because scratch disk (hard drive) does not have enough memmory.  Well I had like 50 gig of free space. Hummmmmm 

 Turns out my dumb self had the crop tool set to 720 X 480 inch.  I was thinking in pixel size but put it in inch.  The file was gonna be to big.


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 20, 2009)

The problem here is you don't give the specs of your system, everyone is answering on the assumption you are working with a decent system when possibly its garbage, try posting your specifications, processor, ram, hard drives, free space etc and we may get an idea where the problem lies, a 4mb jpeg is hardly a massive file I recently worked a 30mb tiff with multiple layers which was somewhere in the region of 800mb and this old self build with 1 gig of ram coped admirably. H


----------



## rub (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont think the specs matter in this particular case, as I can open any other file, but I do see where you are coming from.  My computer is junk, for sure, but why would it open one file but not another?

I belive its the texture file I used with the processing.  I will just re-edit them.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## battletone (Nov 20, 2009)

This is unlikely a Ram issue.  If you can open PS then you can open a 3 meg JPG.   A system that was that taxed wouldn't be able to open PS to start with, let alone be able to open other files in PS, while failing on this one.

Your file is probably corrupt.  I won't say it is, but it probably is.


----------

